# Fantastic opening day!



## walkerdog (May 13, 2009)

Wife wanted to bow hunt this year. I convinced her use crossbow, since she just dont have the time to practice with a compound. So last week we went crossbow shopping and found her a Horton Vision 175. We tuned it in last weekend from 20 to 60 yds. Next we went and got her a blind. Set it up Thursday night in an area that i have never deer hunted myself but bump deer out almost everytime i **** hunt it at night. 

So...Saturday morning, her first time hunting. She up bright and early anticipating the hunt. We went over the rules and every possible scenerio that could happen before i dropped her off to her spot. So 5:30 am i drop her and my son off and me and my daughter go and hit our spot. 7:15 my daughter and i hear something coming through the woods so were ready for it to come out into the field were were sitting. Out come 3 very small coyotes. I let an arrow fly at one of them and didnt hit it to well. Hit him on his back hips. He yelped, spun a couple circles than started biting the luminock off my arrow. Than he stumbled back into the woods. We was about to get down out of the stand and look for him and i get a call from my wife..."I shot one! I shot one!" She was estatic!!! She said she was playing games with our son on his Nintendo DS and heard a stick break and happened to look behind her and a doe was 2 feet from her looking in the blind at them. It startled her, so she grabbed the xbow and shot it in the neck. It stumbled 10 feet and expired. So i told her to tag it, leave it lay till i get there and to get back in the blind and stay till 9am and see if anything else walks by and i will come get her after 9. In the meantime my daughter and i are looking for the coyote we shot. We find little blood and no coyote. I couldnt believe it i thought he would be laid up somewhere. So 8:45 we start to walk back to the truck to get ready to head to my wife and gut her kill. We just make it back to the truck and i get another call from her. "I shot another one!" My jaw about dropped, i thought she was fooling with me. So we get to where she was and sure enough, she wasnt joking, she shot 2 deer an hour apart from each other. Absolutely awesome experience and my son got to watch it all go down. Talk about beginners luck! The second one also came in from behind her and gave her a 10 yard shot and dropped it in its tracks. What she thought were 2 does ended up being 2 button bucks. She said everything happened so fast that she didnt even notice the buttons. Oh well, we will excuse it this time since shes a rookie...lol










This is the first deer she shot from 2 feet in the neck. Shes using the G5 T3 broadheads. I couldnt believe the damage that she did to this deer. I have used rage heads in the past and i have no complaints with rage, good broadheads but these T3's put the hammer down!


----------



## walkerdog (May 13, 2009)

I forgot to add.......I went out Saturday night by myself and shot a doe that evening. I was really busy Sunday procesing 3 deer.


----------



## Bulldawg (Dec 3, 2007)

Congrats to all , I think its awesome your whole family has got to experience the outdoors . Especially for the kids !


----------



## Header (Apr 14, 2004)

Now she thinks this deer hunt is a breeze, easy stuff. Nice going girl. How long have the kids been going out with dad, good family event.


----------



## walkerdog (May 13, 2009)

My son is 6, Hes been going with me for 2 years now. He was in the stand with me in 2010 when i shot a doe. My daughter is 9, she has been going with me for 5 years now. This is her 2nd year hunting. She has yet to shoot one. Hopefully this is the year. My wife has went past 2 years during shotgun season and shot a small buck in 2010. This is her first time xbow hunting.


----------



## VitalShot (Feb 10, 2012)

That is great. And those look like some big buttons. Good genetics to produce those buttons. Congrats. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## treytd32 (Jun 12, 2009)

congrats to you and your wife that is a great first hunt.

majority of genetics is decided by mama there are a couple studies out there for anyone interested.

ps: that neck looks like someone hit it with a .50 hp haha


----------



## idontknow316 (Mar 21, 2008)

Very cool! You can't do much better than that! Maybe the coyote will die sometime soon. Those little things are tough!


----------

